# How do YOU define "Submersible"?



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You need a heater for a betta tank in San Diego?


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> You need a heater for a betta tank in San Diego?


I have neon tetras in it not a betta and occasionally if an aquarium gets Ich its nice to be able to raise the temp a few degrees for a while


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Neons in a tank that small is terrible.


----------



## merritt1985 (Jan 16, 2013)

^+1 They really need a bigger tank


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree but this tank is very healthy. I change the water 50% every 5 days. They'll be fine until my 7.5 is ready. Thats not the point of this thread however


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

what do you call a submarine that doesn't go underwater?

a boat.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i encountered the same problem picking up a fluval heater from a LFS, which later revealed it was not fully submersible. Having paid nearly $38 at retail, i returned it for a eheim of slightly lower wattage but has served well for the past 3 years. The problem was the details of not being fully submersible was only in the instructions and not outlined on packaging itself so i can empathize with your thread.

consider the hydor theo 25w. it offers an adjustable thermostat and is relatively short and stubby. i use one in my 5 partition deep blue and 2.5 qt tanks. I actually have two new ones waiting for two new betta tank setups. I have the 50 and 100W watt versions as well. They are pretty reliable.


----------



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not a aquarium heater specialist, but for my 90l tank I have a Fluval Heater totally submerged underwater, and I just purchased a SuperFish Nano Heater 50w for my gf's Fluval Ebi yesterday and we have that totally submerged, and both my heaters have the minimum water level line, I presume that's so they don't burn out or you want to keep the temperature knob out of the water, or for some reason you can't totally submerge the heater... I purchase submersible heaters so that's what I do submerse them. 

I do how ever read all the instructions before I use the heaters, other wise I wouldn't of known not to stick the heater on for at least 5 minutes so the thermostat can correct its temp and then it shouldn't confuse the heater, how ever true that is I don't know, don't bother me much... but no where did I read it cant be totally submerged, it just says on my instructions, submerge the heater above or on the minimum water level clearly indicated and nothing warning me about not totally submerging the item. 

If your heater say's ""This heater is not fully submersible" and some reviews claim that it leaks when fully submerged." I would not submerge it, I always read reviews etc before I purchase and check things over, and I hope the SuperFish Nano Heater is as good as the reviews I read, and so far all is ok. I also try to buy with warranty's so at least I can claim a new heater if something broke, but not sure what I would do if all my fish died etc because it leaked or what ever they do. I'm pretty sure it should highlight if it cant be submerged as its electrical, even though you should turn them off, I never do. But I wouldn't be to happy about being electrocuted to death all because the manufacturer was to lazy to highlight "the heater should not be totally submerged" not that it would matter because I would be dead lol. 


If I was you I wouldn't submerge it by the reviews you read, sounds a bit dodgy to me, I would email the manufacturer and ask, and tell them if something happen's I want some new neon's lol.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

i have that one and ran it fully submerged without issue.Your mileage may vary.....


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> i have that one and ran it fully submerged without issue.Your mileage may vary.....


This is what I was hoping I would hear. If I submerged it past the minimum line at all it will just be enough to get the lid on.

I contacted the store I bought it (Pet Mountain) and they suggested I send it back. I pay for shipping and probably, from the reviews I have read, a restocking fee. Screw that, I will take it to Petsmart and trade it for store credit if it comes to that.

I think I will just go ahead and try it. 

Anymore personal experiences with this same heater are welcomed. Please share.roud:


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks like a fully submersible heater. The water line only indicates how low the water could be for it to work. You should be ok putting it diagonally or horizontally


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

I just want it to sit vertically like most heaters do but about 95% submerged to fit under the lid. I will be hiding right next to the filter


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

Jafooli said:


> If your heater say's ""This heater is not fully submersible" and some reviews claim that it leaks when fully submerged." I would not submerge it, I always read reviews etc before I purchase and check things over.
> 
> .


http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Heating/Heaters/11230
The packaging makes no claim that this heater in NOT fully submersible. I did my usual extensive research narrowing down possible products to use. The retailer adds the disclaimer on a couple, of the many, different ads they have for this product(Amazon, Sears, Ebay etc). Undoubtedly attempting to cover their butts from some complaints they may have had in the past. However, the ad I purchased from excluded the information.

I'm beginning to think its an occasional manufacturer defect.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I know with some heaters (Eheim for example) sold in Canada they haven't gotten Canadian Standards approval for their product to be used fully submersed so they can't legally tell you that it can be operated fully submersed.

I'm SURE that the situation is probably the same for certain heaters sold in the United States.

On another note, I've been using an Aqueon Pro (the black plastic one) fully submersed for two years with zero issues, but that heater does claim that it is fully submersible. They have a 50 watt version but it will probably be too tall for your tank.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

GJL Creative Solutions said:


> Why then is it called *Hagen Marina Mini Submersible Heater?* Any heater that goes in the water is submersible by their definition.


This terminology has been used for ages. Heaters that can be submersed in their entirety are called "fully submersible". If it is called just "submersible" (without "fully"), then the head is supposed to stick above the water surface.


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

*Follow up*

The heater is fully submerged and working fine for about 2 weeks. I have it just under the surface and the lid fits fine










with lid:


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

acitydweller said:


> i encountered the same problem picking up a fluval heater from a LFS, which later revealed it was not fully submersible. Having paid nearly $38 at retail, i returned it for a eheim of slightly lower wattage but has served well for the past 3 years. The problem was the details of not being fully submersible was only in the instructions and not outlined on packaging itself so i can empathize with your thread.
> 
> consider the hydor theo 25w. it offers an adjustable thermostat and is relatively short and stubby. i use one in my 5 partition deep blue and 2.5 qt tanks. I actually have two new ones waiting for two new betta tank setups. I have the 50 and 100W watt versions as well. They are pretty reliable.



Was it the fluval M? Even though it has an maximum water level on the heater it is fully submersible. I have at least three of them running completely underwater.


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

mcaquatic said:


> Was it the fluval M? Even though it has an maximum water level on the heater it is fully submersible. I have at least three of them running completely underwater.


It has no maximum line. Only a minimum line.

Its a Hagen Marina Mini 25Watt

I've concluded that the retailer was cover their behinds and suggesting that buyers dont fully submerge the unit. They will leak occasionally according to customer reviews


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

GJL Creative Solutions said:


> It has no maximum line. Only a minimum line.
> 
> Its a Hagen Marina Mini 25Watt
> 
> I've concluded that the retailer was cover their behinds and suggesting that buyers dont fully submerge the unit. They will leak occasionally according to customer reviews


How has this worked for you?

I am trying to find an adjustable heater, around 25W. I tried the Aqueon 10w Mini, and it got up to 85 and climbing. The temp in my apartment fluctuates a lot through the day. I can't be unplugging and plugging it in.

I really do not want to have to buy another 50w like I did for my Evolve 4. I did that for my Evolve because of the drastic changes in temps in my office. I can now hold a steady temp of 79 to 80 degrees in this tank. But they of course cost $30.


----------



## Proud_Mum_2012 (May 27, 2013)

I think you will be fine with the whole heater under water. My submersable heater has a min water line and they say no more than an inch or so under water for max.


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

DefStatic said:


> How has this worked for you?
> 
> I am trying to find an adjustable heater, around 25W. I tried the Aqueon 10w Mini, and it got up to 85 and climbing. The temp in my apartment fluctuates a lot through the day. I can't be unplugging and plugging it in.
> 
> I really do not want to have to buy another 50w like I did for my Evolve 4. I did that for my Evolve because of the drastic changes in temps in my office. I can now hold a steady temp of 79 to 80 degrees in this tank. But they of course cost $30.


So far it has been wonderful. Keeps it at a steady 78


----------



## Husky (May 12, 2013)

I define submersible as "can work/survive completely submerged under-water".

Sent from my toaster with Talkatap 93.6.8 BETA!


----------

